# Welchen Verbindungsknoten bei UL Rute (Geflochten zu Fluo)?



## petr_pan (2. März 2021)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine UL Rute mit einer 1000er Rolle mir der Daiwa X8 0,06 Schnur drauf günstig bekommen.
Bei der Rute sind die Ringe ziemlich klein. Jetzt Frage ich mich mit welchem Knoten sollte ich ein Fluo Vorfach mit der Geflochtenen Schnur am besten verbinden?
Habe die Befürchtung das die kleinen Ringe ein Problem sein könnten.


----------



## Andal (2. März 2021)

Uni-zu-Uni Knoten und die Vorschnur so kurz, dass du den Knoten bei einem Wurf nicht durch den Spitzenring ziehst.


----------



## Seele (2. März 2021)

Ich nehme immer den Albright und habe damit überhaupt keine Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## yukonjack (2. März 2021)

Schlaufe in Schlaufe.


----------



## Aalbubi (2. März 2021)

beim UL Angeln haben echt viele Verbindungsknoten bei mir funktioniert. Einfach deinen Favoriten finden, den du schnell und gerne bindest. Vorfachlänge von 60cm reicht aus, bei längeren konnte ich keine Vorteile finden, außer das man ein Stück kürzen kann, nachdem es vorne rau geworden ist.  

Schlaufe in Schlaufe würde ich absolut keine Vorteile finden, aber wie gesagt, jeder wie er mag! 
Ich spüre zwar beim werfen der UL Köder (max. 3 g) den Knoten an der Schnur, dennoch sind 30m Wurfweite bei mir machbar, bestimmt sogar mehr.
Andals Tipp ist schon mal ganz gut und wenn es mal passiert das du über den Knoten kurbelst, kostet es dich keine 20m Wurfweite.

ps. konnte bis Dato keinen Unterschied bei der Fängigkeit zwischen Mono oder FC feststellen.


----------



## Bilch (2. März 2021)

Der FG Knoten ist nach meinen Erfahrungen der beste - hält bombenfest, ist extrem dünn und gleitet sehr schön durch die Ringe (Mono/FC wird nicht gedoppelt und das Ende von Mono/FC zeigt nicht in Richtung Spitzenring), ist aber etwas schwerer zu binden; am Wasser, besonders bei schlechten Lichtbedingungen greife ich darum lieber zu Uni-zu-Uni


----------



## Andal (3. März 2021)

Immer dran denken: So einen Knoten bindet man selten im Labor, sondern oft draussen, bei bescheidenem Licht und klammen Fingern.


----------



## Wollebre (3. März 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Ich nehme immer den Albright und habe damit überhaupt keine Schwierigkeiten.



Der Albright ist sehr gut dafür geeignet. Das Fluo braucht höchstens einen halben Meter lang sein, so das die Verbindung beim Wurf/Einkurbeln ausserhalb des Spitzenrings bleibt.

Viel Spaß und TL


----------



## petr_pan (10. März 2021)

Danke für die vielen Antworten.
Habe mal den FG Knoten versucht. DIeser gefällt mir wirklich gut. Ist allerdings sicher nicht so einfach bei Wind und Wetter zu binden


----------

